# Where to order Mazuri in Canada



## Kerri Doug and Speedy (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone:

I am looking to add some Mazuri Tortoise Diet to supplement my Redfoot's diet. I am looking to order a small amount first..1lb or so in case she won't eat it. 

On the Mazuri website only the Tortoise LS diet is available (the original is discontinued), however after doing some research it seems as though the original Tortoise Diet is a better idea for the Redfoots?

Does anyone know a reliable source to order the tortoise diet from that would ship to Canada? I am weary of ordering from somewhere I am unfamiliar with, and just getting something labelled as this tortoise diet when in fact that is not the case..

I am also unsure about ordering the discontinued tortoise diet as I am assuming whatever people are selling would be leftover and possibly old food?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 19, 2016)

How about contacting PURINA via Email about your nearest retailer.
Redfoot wont touch the LS type. Save your money and get the "regular" type. It lasts and lasts. I've never had any go "bad" on me.
Here, a 25 lb. bag is about $32.
The smaller bags are MUCH more expensive per lb!


----------



## Bducks16 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bulk bags aren't discontinued. I buy in bulk. If you message me your info I'll send you a pound to try. Buying in one pound is s rip off.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Feb 19, 2016)

Rens (the pet/feed store) sells Mazuri products, including the tortoise chow. They are in Ontario and do business online too, although weirdly all of the Mazuri links seem to be dead on their website - I would call and ask if they're no longer stocking it for some reason...


----------



## Cpassmore (Aug 15, 2021)

Can anyone help me?! I have a hatchling red foot that is struggling to put weight on. I'm desperately looking for a way to get this mazuri tortoise food. Mazuri won't ship to Canada and I can let find a supplier online anywhere. If anyone can help please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Krista S (Aug 15, 2021)

Currently, Mazuri can be ordered from allreptiles.ca









Mazuri Tortoise 25Lb


Does not apply for shipping promos Formula Code: 5M21 Mazuri® Tortoise Diet is a high fiber diet designed for land herbivorous tortoises such as gopher, sulcata and red foot / yellow foot tortoises. This diet may be used with other herbivorous reptiles as well. Features and Benefits High fiber...




allreptiles.ca


----------



## Cpassmore (Aug 15, 2021)

Only down side is they only have 25 pound bag which will probably expire before my little guy puts a dent in it lol. Looks like my only option though


----------



## Krista S (Aug 15, 2021)

Cpassmore said:


> Only down side is they only have 25 pound bag which will probably expire before my little guy puts a dent in it lol. Looks like my only option though


Yup, it sucks, but it’s the only size sold in Canada as far as I’m aware. You can vacuum seal packages of it and freeze it to make it last longer too. Also, a lot of people in Canada will buy a big bag and sell what they don’t need by the pound. Check out kijiji. Anytime I’ve checked there’s always multiple people in Ontario selling mazuri from the big bags they’ve bought. This past winter I reached out to one of the people who ended up living in Toronto and he was kind enough to be willing to ship me a few pounds of it. Just another idea…


----------



## Cpassmore (Aug 15, 2021)

Yaaa, the only guy on Kijiji doing that won't even mail it to me for 3 times the amount he's asking... And it's on back order with allreptiles.ca
Crazy how difficult it is to find some things in Canada


----------

